# The WOOSTER Dust Eater



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Anyone seen or have one of these yet? Just got an ad slick in the mail today. Looks like a triangle dust mop for walls. I usually use a swifter, but since I'm a **** for tools, I'll probably have to buy one. 

Here it is, I found it online.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Thats a great idea. Anytime we can get a cool new tool that most homeowners don't have in their house, we do it. Our latest was a new style pole sander that is circular and the paper velcros to the base and the thing swivels 360 so we no longer get that deal where the old rectangular pole sander flips over and gauges the wall.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

I like it, low maintenance.....Perfect. I'll get one also.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I have used dust mops for a couple years now. I wonder how good it does about flipping.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I also use the 360 disc sander. Wish it held screens though.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

I also use the "swiffer on a stick" to wipe down walls










The Dust Eater looks like a combination Swiffer and Auto Windshield cleaner





















The big thing is, I don't think I can wear a hardhat using the swiffer
It's way to butch










I might start wearing one while detailing the van now though


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Yeah our trucks could use a few passes with that thing too.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> I also use the 360 disc sander. Wish it held screens though.


I did get my hands on one of those, but did not purchase one (or haven't anyway)
Lack of screenage and a little pricey were my thoughts
A retail price of about $12 less (and possibly if I was in the market for another pole sander-I'm not) I might have bit


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

slickshift said:


> I did get my hands on one of those, but did not purchase one (or haven't anyway)
> Lack of screenage and a little pricey were my thoughts
> A retail price of about $12 less (and possibly if I was in the market for another pole sander-I'm not) I might have bit


I got mine free being on a product test team. Came with a couple cases of sandpaper too. Enough its lasted me at least 3 years now, and no end in sight. :thumbup:


----------



## Z paint (Jan 16, 2008)

im not sure how much i would use that do u guys end up using it alot


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I got mine free being on a product test team. Came with a couple cases of sandpaper too. Enough its lasted me at least 3 years now, and no end in sight. 

Me too,except I did not get but a couple sheets of paper,not CASES, must have been your screen name:whistling2:


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

There is tons of things that you can use a lot cheaper then $27.99 plus shipping. The idea is always to clean before you paint.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Wow. I expressed some interest in this thing yesterday and in todays mail I received an informational brochure from Wooster about it. Someone over there in Marketing is really on the ball!


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm still using a dust brush...would love to get one of those....
where do they sell it?...and how the heck do I get on a test team!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Kelly Painting said:


> how the heck do I get on a test team!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I signed up for it on another paint forum a long time ago in a galaxy far far away. That forum is all but gone now. The test team lives on though to my surprise. I hadn't heard nor seen anything from them in over a year, but in early Dec. I received a case of blue painters tape, 12 1" rolls, and 4 2" rolls to evaluate. I wish they would send me some roles of plastic to test drive. :laughing:


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Does BMW have one by any chance?


----------



## Boden Painting (Dec 27, 2007)

I love the 360 sander, the ability to put in on an extension pole and be able to sand everything from the ground is awesome. I gave away my sanding poles.


----------



## APC (Sep 25, 2007)

PWG- how do you get on these product test teams you were talking about?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

APC said:


> PWG- how do you get on these product test teams you were talking about?


Scroll up 3 posts, and there is the answer.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> Scroll up 3 posts, and there is the answer.


We should start our own team. We have some strong players.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> We should start our own team. We have some strong players.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------

